# Anyone want to make some money...Collector connections reqd



## DNIndustry (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone want to make some money...
I have all sorts of exotic ceramics from the late 70's early 80's. They came out of nav. computers on jets. 90% are still on the pcbs. here are some pics.

This was only acouple boards. I have in the hundreds. anyone who can make a connection or broker a deal will get a nice piece of the action.


----------



## hyderconsulting (Nov 9, 2009)

I recently did a little work trying to sell a few antique circuit boards on ebay and a couple of other internet sites. The problem I ran into is that there are collectors out there interested in buying them but they would often offer less than the gold content of the boards. They avidly collect them but not in avidly paying the pm value of the chips and board. Now not to discourage you for they can be sold at times reasonably well. You can try ebay and there are some computer geek forums where they actively work on acquiring this stuff. I don't know the internet site names but they are out there. Another thing you could do is remove the antique IC's and sell them as groups on ebay. This worked fairly well for me at times. This area of "antique and resellable IC's" is actually a very specialized area of expertise in the computer market. If you know all the manufacturer's specs and numbers and are up on it you can do quite well in sales. It is isn't my area of expertise at all. Regards, Chris.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 21, 2009)

You could always try the marketplace on Vintage Computing Forum. It is free to post ads there.

http://marketplace.vintage-computer.com/

/Göran


----------

